# Selecting multiple contiguous images in grid view......



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

This is driving me crackers and I’m sure you must be able to do this!

I just want to be able to select multiple contiguous images with a gesture rather than having to click on each individual image. This is on an iPad Pro with the current mobile version.

All help greatly appreciated! Make me sane again!

Graham


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't think it can be done as this is a limitation of the Operating system.   There is a checkbox to select all in the album    If I wanted to select "most" but not all, I would first select all and then unselect those that I wanted to exclude.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Maybe I’m not so mad then! Normally I would be selecting, maybe 150 images out of a batch of 450, clicking them is a bit tiresome! I’m sure I’ve seen this working, maybe Android? Oh well, if it can’t be done I’ll just need to accept it.....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

It can be done. Select the first one of the range then press and hold on the first one and slide your finger down (or up) to the last one. As you slide, all the images in between are checked.
I find it a little fiddly, but it definitely can be done.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Cheers Jim, trying that, so in grid view, press and hold on an image. This gets the selection tick. Then I release my press and perform another press and hold on this image and drag but no other images are selected. 

Is there an option to switch this functionality on? Can’t see anything.....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

Once the first image is selected, press and hold on its *checkmark*, then drag. 

As I said, it's a bit fiddly, but you should be able to get it working.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

This sounded like the answer but still no joy, just doesn’t select any other images  
This is in an album grid view, should work here, no?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Once the first image is selected, press and hold on its *checkmark*, then drag.
> 
> As I said, it's a bit fiddly, but you should be able to get it working.


Following your instructions, All that happens for me on myiPhone is the. Selected image (all all of the others) scroll up or down the screen. I tried the same on the iPadPro for a n identical result.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes, grid view in albums or All Photos. I've successfully done it on 4 different devices so far (2 x iPads,1 x iPhone and 1 x Android phone). Are you using the menu>Select option first?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Tried it on both of my Ipads, not working on either, however, my Android phone is working fine, pretty strange but at least I can see that I have the right technique! Android version is 4.4.1 whereas the Ipads are 4.4.0 but this is the latest one available.  Pretty weird!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

Weird indeed. On of my iPads is still running version 3.4.0, so it's definitely not a version issue.

One thing I did notice, which may or may not be relevant, is that when the first image is correctly selected I have to drag to select the image to the *right* before I can drag up or down. If I try to drag up or down from the first selected image the entire grid will move up or down, and dragging left has no effect. This means that if the first selected image is at the extreme right-hand side of the grid row, it won't work (which I suspect is a bug).


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> One thing I did notice, which may or may not be relevant, is that when the first image is correctly selected I have to drag to select the image to the *right* before I can drag up or down. If I try to drag up or down from the first selected image the entire grid will move up or down, and dragging left has no effect. This means that if the first selected image is at the extreme right-hand side of the grid row, it won't work (which I suspect is a bug).


Yes, it worked for me on an old i-pad (LR 3.4) after multiple unsuccesful attempts. You have to select the 'selection tick' accurate before you can move the image.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Cheers Jim, yes, even dragging to the image to the right of the selected one doesn't work. On the android mobile you can just long press to select the image and then just move around to select other images (all with a single press).  Both of the Ipads are the Pro version, not sure if this is relevant though. I guess I'm stuck with selecting images with a tap for the time being. Thanks for your help, most appreciated.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 9, 2019)

It's a fiddle. Quickest way I find it hit the ... (top right), Select, then you can glide your finger easily selecting sequentially.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

No, no joy on the Ipads with any of the methods....here's a video of me trying!
https://photos.app.goo.gl/BK4rTkXAUNDZ1WuY8


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes, grid view in albums or All Photos. I've successfully done it on 4 different devices so far (2 x iPads,1 x iPhone and 1 x Android phone). Are you using the menu>Select option first?


Yes, but I figured it out AFTER selecting the first image you have to select a second image before you can drag select more and you can only move left or right to select adjacent images on that row.  When you are at the end of that row you can move up or down to the next row and again swipe left or right.  Intuitatively, you want to select the first image then swipe up/down until you reach the  last image to be selected. This only scrolls the panel as I indicated earlier


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Yes, but I figured it out AFTER selecting the first image you have to select a second image before you can drag select more and you can only move left or right to select adjacent images on that row.  When you are at the end of that row you can move up or down to the next row and again swipe left or right.  Intuitatively, you want to select the first image then swipe up/down until you reach the  last image to be selected. This only scrolls the panel as I indicated earlier


Did you not see my post #11?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> No, no joy on the Ipads with any of the methods....here's a video of me trying!
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/BK4rTkXAUNDZ1WuY8


Did you try dragging directly to the right, rather than down to the right?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Did you not see my post #11?


I read your #9 and then went to work on my own. It was not until after i figured it out on my own that I read your #11


----------



## clee01l (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the important part is that even though the select option is on, the OS is still in Scroll mode and dragging only actuated a scroll.  It is after that first image is selected does the OS switch to “drag to add” mode.  I’ve even been able to select one or two here, 3-4 there, scroll those off the screen, select several more.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Yep, 'fraid so, tried every which way! Move to the right, move to the left, diagonal, straight down! No joy.... Kind of resigned to individual tapping now!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Yep, 'fraid so, tried every which way! Move to the right, move to the left, diagonal, straight down! No joy.... Kind of resigned to individual tapping now!



Try this:
1 Select an image, it gets a blue check mark
2. Lift your finger.
Double tap and keep your finger down to Select a second image. It gets a check mark. With your finger still on that 2nd image drag your finger left or right to another unselected image. It will gain the check mark and the blue border
3 with the finget down continue dragging and selecting images that you want.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

Cheers, will give it a go tomorrow and report back!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 10, 2019)

It could be your finger ! Try a different finger as a test !


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 10, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> It's a fiddle


That it is


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

This is driving me crackers and I’m sure you must be able to do this!

I just want to be able to select multiple contiguous images with a gesture rather than having to click on each individual image. This is on an iPad Pro with the current mobile version.

All help greatly appreciated! Make me sane again!

Graham


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 10, 2019)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> That it is


That's why I just go for the .../Select method, direct on the Grid I find just too hit and miss for me!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

Tried this;

1 Select an image, it gets a blue check mark. >> works
2. Lift your finger. .>> cool
Double tap and keep your finger down to Select a second image. It gets a check mark. With your finger still on that 2nd image drag your finger left or right to another unselected image. It will gain the check mark and the blue border >> second image gets the check but moving to another image does nothing and moving down scrolls the whole page.....
3 with the finget down continue dragging and selecting images that you want >> whole page scrolls and no new images are selected.

I’ve also tried another finger(!) and an Apple Pencil, same behaviour though.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> That's why I just go for the .../Select method, direct on the Grid I find just too hit and miss for me!


Aye, this works but is a bit of a pain when selecting a large number of images from an even larger batch......


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m glad that I have discovered that it is possible to multi select. After I learned the technique, I can be pretty consistent in getting success but that are still occasions...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

Sadly consistently failing for me!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

After much frustration I have worked how to get this working! So, I select a single image and then double tap on the same image, sometimes this unselect the image and I need to start again and sometimes it allows me to multi select. Not perfect but I’ll take it! Cheers for all the replies, all appreciated!


----------

